# Smokers is there a difference or what



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm in the market for a smoker I see the smokers at Kelly's, Mann lake and other at the bee supply places. Then I look at eBay and see them cheaper with free shipping, not talking about the ones from China. Those I'm not even considering. Is there really a difference between brands. I see one on eBay it's made by vivo. It looks nice and good. It's medium size 11 inches stainless comes with guard, hook and its $20. Is that a good deal? I just don't want to buy junk. So can some give some advice when it comes to smokers, please.

Thanks


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Don't forget the $60 Rouchboy https://youtu.be/cVBXRuZXULs


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

If you can get the Vivo for $20, go with it. Looks a lot like Mann Lake wood bellows smoker. Or Mann Lake has the Dome topped smoker on sale right now with the coveted "Pro Bellow" with replaceable skin. CLICK LINK HERE


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Nothing costs more than a cheap smoker that has bellow springs that are stiff as can be and won't stay lit. My advice on a smoker would be a Kelley or dadant smoker. I work twenty hives at a time with the 4X7 one with no guard. The guard seems to get me burned every time I pick one up!


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Vance G said:


> Nothing costs more than a cheap smoker that has bellow springs that are stiff as can be and won't stay lit. My advice on a smoker would be a Kelley or dadant smoker. I work twenty hives at a time with the 4X7 one with no guard. The guard seems to get me burned every time I pick one up!


This - though I like the guard. I have a cheap one and a Dadant, there is no question that you get what you pay for.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Three words...... Dadant, Dadant, Dadant! Get the one with both the solid and wire guard........... Unless you run over it, it'll last.........(even if you run over it, it'll last, just won't work! )


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Billboard said:


> So can some give some advice when it comes to smokers, please.


http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=91_103&products_id=45


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Riverderwent said:


> http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=91_103&products_id=45


No, get this one......... it has an additional heat guard.....it makes a difference as I've had both ... with and w/o..
http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=91_103&products_id=46


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

It's a good deal, & I own one, does the job.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

I have three smokers from different manufacturers. GET THE DADANT.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Are the bellows made with leather or vinyl? ??


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I guess you can say, buying a smoker is like buying a gun for self defense, DONT GO CHEAP ON SOMETHING THATS GOING TO PROTECT YOURSELF!!!!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

You do get what you pay for. I picked up a nuc from a not so local place a few years back and they had a handful of basic bee supplies that they were selling. The smoker price seemed great (as is too good to be true) so I parted with some pocket cash for it thinking that a spare smoker wouldn't bee bad to have. The walls were thin and the guard warped after a few uses. The plastic bellows (I hate plastic) got a few holes from sparks that wouldn't even bother quality materials and now, I have a smoker that hangs on the wall and makes people ask beekeeping questions when they are in my barn.

A smoker is an investment. Doesn't have to be a big investment but it should be a long term one. Brand name smokers tend to fall into that category.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Well what are the dadant bellows made of? Of course wood but is it leather or vinyl? It doesnt say in the ad. I do believe i will get the one suggested with the burn guard. But just wanted to know if it was leather or not.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a tall Dadant with the heat guard and I would recommend it. 

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=54

The Bellows is not leather.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of the new ones seem to have rubber or plastic bellows. The Rauchboy is great, but expensive. Any of the larger smokers can be kept lit pretty well. Some people like to hold the smoker between their knees which requires the wire cage around it. The wire hook on them is handy so you can hang it on the side of the hive and not have to bend over to pick it up. In the end you may end up with several. It's nice to have one in any vehicle you might end up in when messing with bees, which for me is all of them...


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

House wrens prefer Dadant!

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r52/randallcherry/2014/Bees 2014/IMG_79711_zpsa6145784.jpg


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Nice picture, If there was I like button I'd be pushing it.


----------



## Dragiša-Peđa Ranković (Feb 24, 2015)

I would say there is a difference.

I have a smoker 30 years old. It´s from my grandpa.

Exhaust hole is 3/8˝ and it hold fire/smoke few hours. I can light him up in the morning, use for a few inspections and in the afternoon add some mushrom (Fomes fomentarius) and continue with.

But on contrary my uncle have new age smoker and exhaust hole is 5/8˝ and it burns like a matches.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I just ordered on tuesday night the dadant 4x10 stainless steel with fingershield smoker for $44.95. It was highly recommended. So i didnt go cheap. Hope its nice. I caint wait to get it. Im excited. Can you use wood shavings in it?


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

shinbone said:


> House wrens prefer Dadant!


Do they make good smoker fuel? Haha.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

Billboard said:


> I just ordered on tuesday night the dadant 4x10 stainless steel with fingershield smoker for $44.95. It was highly recommended. So i didnt go cheap. Hope its nice. I caint wait to get it. Im excited. Can you use wood shavings in it?


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I wanna burn some stuff now


----------

